# Piggy Bank Secret!



## Pokemanz (Sep 25, 2014)

I have no idea if anyone else knows about this, but I found out something really cool about the piggy bank item!

_It actually stores money._

Yeah! Any time you have money on you and you hit A to interact with it, you'll hear a little coin sound. Now check your pockets- there will be one less Bell in your wallet!

I accidentally discovered this while I was messing around in my house. I didn't have any money on me, so when I interacted with the piggy bank it didn't make any noise. I later discovered why!

I love little hidden secrets like this. <3

EDIT: Looks like I was wrong about it being connected with your savings! Although I took 100 out and saw 100 back in later... maybe I just counted wrong? x3

The way I look at it: each Bell you donate goes to the Void with your past residents to help them find a home. <3


----------



## starlark (Sep 25, 2014)

I knew this already, quite a few people do haha~
I think it's a cool idea, I didn't know it went to your savings though! It's neat, because I thought they simply vanished into the aether after you dropped the bells into it xD


----------



## Skyfall (Sep 25, 2014)

Yeah, its pretty cool!


----------



## Kitsuneko (Sep 25, 2014)

It works the same as in WW.  The bells you put into that piggy bank is gone forever.  It does not go into your savings account, but I'm not sure if there's any other secret I'm unaware of xD...


----------



## ellabella12345 (Sep 25, 2014)

WHAT i never knew O:


----------



## rosabelle (Sep 25, 2014)

I knew about it but I thought the money just disappears O.O thanks for sharing that LOL now I can keep shaking my piggy bank haha


----------



## TehyaFaye (Sep 25, 2014)

Really? Wow. Not very practical, but definitely cute.


----------



## mags (Sep 25, 2014)

Wow, thanks for that, always finding out new things about this fab game.


----------



## Mayorofarcadia (Sep 25, 2014)

OMG what?! 
I NEVER KNEW THIS


----------



## FireNinja1 (Sep 25, 2014)

Pretty sure that they just disappear. If they actually go into the savings account then I'm shocked.


----------



## FancyThat (Sep 25, 2014)

I knew you could put bells in it but I thought they just disappeared?


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Sep 25, 2014)

I have played every ac game and have been playing new leaf since launch and i didn't know that.Thanks for the info.Every now and then someone will post something about the game that i did not know about.Very cool.


----------



## lazuli (Sep 25, 2014)

pretty sure they just disappear.


----------



## moonchu (Sep 25, 2014)

i also heard that it just disappears. :<
so be careful, everyone.


----------



## Camillion (Sep 25, 2014)

Will somebody test it for us? I sold mine in a freak accident ;3;'


----------



## mayor_zoe (Sep 25, 2014)

I can test it out- I'm a bit curious. c: 

I'll post my results in a couple minutes!


----------



## Ettienne (Sep 25, 2014)

I'll have to test this again at lunch. It's been a while, but I was pretty sure the piggy only ate them without sending them to the ABD...


----------



## mayor_zoe (Sep 25, 2014)

ATM Starting Point: 10,200,000
After interacting with the piggy bank 5 times: 10,200,000


I think it's safe to say that they just disappear.


----------



## kathyceeiscool (Sep 25, 2014)

boo, it'd be so cool if it went into our savings account


----------



## Ettienne (Sep 25, 2014)

mayor_zoe said:


> ATM Starting Point: 10,200,000
> After interacting with the piggy bank 5 times: 10,200,000
> 
> 
> I think it's safe to say that they just disappear.



Good to know! Now, OP better edit before someone tries to sink a million bells into the evil little thing. xD


----------



## mattyboo1 (Sep 25, 2014)

I thought they disappear? That's how it worked in wild world, although them going in the savings account is a great idea.


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 25, 2014)

I NEVER KNEW THIS!

But based on what other people are saying, it looks like the bells just disappear


----------



## Noctis (Sep 25, 2014)

I hope OP stops storing his bells on that piggy bank.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 25, 2014)

This would be so much cooler if the piggy bank actually connected with your savings. Now I just gave away my piggy bank cause I don't want something that's just going to take my bells x(


----------



## Lavandula (Sep 25, 2014)

I never knew you could do that. Cool, thanks.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Sep 25, 2014)

Oh my really? I gotta see this for myself.


----------



## floofyunicorn (Sep 25, 2014)

Ahhhhhh I never knew this! I have to go try it for myself now!


----------



## Ankhes (Sep 25, 2014)

Even tho we all know our bells will disappear we're going to try it.    Well, for only 1 bell at a time, I can't blame anyone.  I can't wait to try it!  Now I just have to find my piggy bank.  It's somewhere laying around my messy town.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Sep 25, 2014)

I just put 11 bells in mine and no change in my ABD. :/


----------



## Ankhes (Sep 25, 2014)

The Hidden Owl said:


> I just put 11 bells in mine and no change in my ABD. :/



That little pig is a thief!  A thief, I say!


----------



## Noctis (Sep 25, 2014)

The Hidden Owl said:


> I just put 11 bells in mine and no change in my ABD. :/



you should've checked the previous page, someone tried it out. it could've saved you those 11 bells.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Sep 25, 2014)

I never knew this either and I love the little piggies. Now I feel I should stop spamming them with my touch.

Maybe the bells just disappear when you put them into the pig (like an actual piggy bank), and when you put too much it explodes. *Quick I need a toy hammer!*


----------



## Charirii (Sep 25, 2014)

Thank you for sharing this! I just got the piggy bank today and glad to know that the money just disappears, otherwise I would've probably put a lot into it... ^^;;


----------



## Pokemanz (Sep 25, 2014)

I fixed it, heh.

I'm just bad at counting apparently! xD


----------



## Vizionari (Sep 25, 2014)

I should be mad at my piggy bank for taking my bells. But I keep it anyways :


----------

